# Fun In The Sun



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy-Oh-Boy
The count down has begun, 25 Days till "Fun in the Sun" on the open sea,warm weather,island adventure and alot of R &R.
The kids can't wait for Disney fun on water & Peggy and I are more than ready for a some R & R.
Three days after Christmas and we are on our way to the Western Caribean......
Don sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

That sounds great. sunny We just started planning a trip to Vegas







. A short 4 day trip in Feb. This will be our 1st get-a-way without kids














.

Both my wife and I have mixed emotions on this one...Wait a minute 4 days in sin city























Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

And to think I was happy about the snow melting today...

I'm jealous!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

Hey, the way I see it, snow melting in December in North Dakota!! What a vacation!









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You are sooooo right!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Boy-Oh-Boy
> The count down has begun, 25 Days till "Fun in the Sun" on the open sea,warm weather,island adventure and alot of R &R.
> The kids can't wait for Disney fun on water & Peggy and I are more than ready for a some R & R.
> Three days after Christmas and we are on our way to the Western Caribean......
> ...


 A little late I know but I have to warn you!! We did a Disney cruise last year and our kids loved it so much that every other vacation now pales in comparison. I have been on a few cruises and Disney does it right. Most nights our boys fought to go to the play room, so that left us to dinner all alone. Very hard to cope with







. Not sure how old your kids our but the best thing we brought was a bag of cheap sand toys (buckets, shovels etc) They had then to rent but I am too cheap. This is my last warning...the shock of returning to normal life may be too great. I am jealous.

Not Yet (saving money by not cruising)
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I may not be with you in body, but I'm with you in spirit.

I hate to gloat, but I was up all night battling "the red devil" in -20 below zero temps. 
My body is sore...from falling several times on the ice...
I'm nursing a slight case of smoke inhalation...
And I'm typing this quickly, because I haven't slept since yesterday.

Fun in the sun sounds like the prescription I need!
I gotta get some shut eye, cause I'm back up at 5:50 am!

Did I mention, I really love my job???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I may not be with you in body, but I'm with you in spirit.
> 
> I hate to gloat, but I was up all night battling "the red devil" in -20 below zero temps.
> My body is sore...from falling several times on the ice...
> ...


I'm jealous!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I may not be with you in body, but I'm with you in spirit.
> 
> I hate to gloat, but I was up all night battling "the red devil" in -20 below zero temps.
> My body is sore...from falling several times on the ice...
> ...


I'm jealous!









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello Jared,
This will be our second Disney Cruise.
The first one was a 4 day land & 3 day sea,
We didn't care for that one to munch rushing from land to sea
The kids are a little older this time.( 8 12 14 )
They are looking forward to the clubs on the ship.
Wife & I are looking forward to some peaceful time(R&R)
Don
action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Disney Cruise?? My wife and I have been thinking about taking it with the kids ever since we took our cruise and followed the Disney ship for a couple of days.

What ages to recommend best for the kids. I think ours are still a bit young. (6,4,2)

Thanks and have a safe &happy holiday.

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Disney Cruise?? My wife and I have been thinking about taking it with the kids ever since we took our cruise and followed the Disney ship for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Thor,

The two year old may be a little young but not much. We went last year with our two (5 and 3) and they had a blast. We did not do much of the organized off boat stuff, just went to the beach and played. On the boat the boys either wanted to be in the kids pool or in the play room. We initially felt guilty leaving the boys to play in the evenings while we had dinner but they truly enjoyed themselves. We would meet after dinner for the shows. All in all a great time and the winter was a perfect time to get away, very pleasant, not too hot. I would not hesitate to go again.

Jared


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if I would enjoy a Disney cruise.

You see, I'm pretty sure my boss is Goofy.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine's Dopey!

Never done the Disney cruise. My sister did, and liked it. She prefers RCI or Princess although. Disney is great for the kids though!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My wife informed me a couple of days ago that she are her friends are going on a cruise in January. I get to stay home with the kids. Can you say "Camping"?

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello everyone,
The Cruise was fantastic and the weather was pretty desent upper 70's to mid 80's
The kids had a great time, the young lad just wanted to go to his club and not dinner.
The first stop was Key West was really nice Hey Jolly got to see the Green Parrot but was to crowded to go in. Then we had one day at sea. Second stop was at Grand Cayman did some shopping, then we pulled out from there where he had a New Years Eve Party which was awesome Then off to Cozumel did the ruins and the beach then we pulled out from Cozumel harbor were they had a Pirates of the Carribean Party and show on deck 9
followed by a fireworks show that was very nice.Then another day at sea with plenty to do on the ship with shows and stuff Then we wre at Disney private island Castaway Cay that was also fun 
I was going to parasail but I was up next but the weather changed and the captain said no more we were going in ten minutes later it cleared up.Then back to Florida.
The Food was wonderful and plenty of drinks for anyone.
By the way we had 14 of us on this trip. There was a family there with 50 family members which the grand parents paid for all of them.








Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you had a great time. I need a cruise!

I spent my time in Key West at MARGARITAVILLE, and doing "the Duval Crawl!"

Did you snorkel STINGRAY CITY in Grand Cayman? So fun playing with the stingrays.

Post some pics so we can dream our way through winter!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Jolly,
No snorkel w/ stingray just not enough time to do everything.
As soon as we get the rest of our pictures develope, I'll post some of them.








Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you enjoyed your vacation. We love the Grand Cayman's.

We have friends that live on the island







. They live just a 10min walk away from 7 mile beach. Wait you can walk the entire island in 20min







It is a great place to get cigars from an island that I will not mention but is right beside the Cayman's







Gotta love a good cigar

I can't wait to see your pics

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Grand Cayman got hit very hard by hurricanes this past season. Notice any serious damage to anything in Georgetown?


----------

